# Cut back vs cut out western saddle pad



## Crazy4horses2 (Jul 12, 2017)

I'm looking into buying a new saddle pad and would like some opinions on cut out saddle pads and cut back saddle pads.

Mostly is if there is a difference between the two, did they work great or not so great for your horse, if either is worth buying, and which to avoid.

As I have never used either but would love to make sure that my horse is very happy with the saddle on as she has had bad experiences with the saddle before. 

Thank you for any help!


----------



## InexcessiveThings (Oct 22, 2016)

I can't really comment on how well either has worked for me or any advantage/disatvantage, as I don't ride western with either style. I have used cutback english style pads though. I like cutbacks for my shark-finned horse. A cutback is where the front of the pad has a small area of a few inches long/wide to provide wither relief. It's basically an alternative to a contoured pad that has a curved spine to allow for high withers. What I would think of as a cutout pad would have a spinal channel cut out along most of the length of the pad. supposedly to improve horse comfort and cooling. I haven't ever used one, so I don't know if they are actually an improvement over any pad without it. Unfortunately I can't contribute much beyond that, so I'm probably not much help.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

If you buy a contoured pad you really don't need a cut out or cut back pad on most good backed horses, in my opinion.
I've rode some horses that had a big shark fin for withers, were older, their back had fell away and were lacking muscle and I needed more pad on the back but not on the withers due to how low the gullets are on my saddles.

With that said here is the issue I ran into with cut back pads, the end of cutout where the pad would sit at the base of the withers/spine can create a pressure spot. I always used another pad underneath it. Eventually that is wear the pad wears out after heavy use. 

The pads that are cut out but have the strap over the front of the withers I haven't used. But due to my experience with cut outs without the strap is going to put pressure on the withers and is probably use another pad or liner underneath. 

Haven't had any issues with pads that are basically split over the either not so much cut out.

If you can get away without a cut back pad, I wouldn't use one. They are a pain in the ****. 
But I guess your horses conformation and saddle fit would be the determining factors.


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

these are 2 different types of saddles and meant for 2 different reasons. A cut back pad is meant for a horse with a high wither. If used on a mutton withered horse it could inch down and not have enough coverage for the shoulder (I have had this happen)

A cut out pad is usually used with a saddle that is cut out as well and is designed to give you more feel for the side of your horse (closer contact) if your horse is not ridden off of the seat and leg a lot this may not really be an advantage 


As another poster had said. If you have a high withered horse contoured pads are great -


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

I also like to use a contoured pad. 

I prefer to have a wither cutout on all my pads. I always try to "tent" the pad anyway when saddling up, and the cutout helps to keep pressure off the withers. 

I'm a 5 star fan, so this is what I use:


----------



## Crazy4horses2 (Jul 12, 2017)

Thank you for the information I am more concerned on comfort then anything so if they can cause pressure instead of helping with it I don't think it'd be a great idea to get one. The saddle pad I have now is contoured but it was cheaply made and coming apart so I'm looking for a replacement. I've also heard that gel infused(?) saddle pads are also something to stay away from is this true? I just want to make sure not to buy something I'm going to regret.


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Crazy4horses2 said:


> I've also heard that gel infused(?) saddle pads are also something to stay away from is this true? I just want to make sure not to buy something I'm going to regret.


Many people do not like the gel pads. 

I use Gel Imipact pads on my mare. She's kind of built higher on one side of her withers and they have been the only paid that has helped her. I was not sold on them, even after I bought the first one, but I really like them now. Both her work and show pads are Gel Impacts with the wither cut-out. This is her work pad:










On my Arab mare (who is gone now; she is the one in my profile pix <----), I used the pressed wool felt pads and she never had a problem with those. I still have those pads and will use them on my filly when we start her.

If you are really interested in a gel pad, see if you can borrow one from someone. They can be pricey and you won't want to spend the $$ if you end up not liking them.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Crazy4horses2 said:


> Thank you for the information I am more concerned on comfort then anything so if they can cause pressure instead of helping with it I don't think it'd be a great idea to get one. The saddle pad I have now is contoured but it was cheaply made and coming apart so I'm looking for a replacement. I've also heard that gel infused(?) saddle pads are also something to stay away from is this true? I just want to make sure not to buy something I'm going to regret.


I used to use an Impact Gel pad before I switched to 5 Star. They were okay but I guess I was not fond that they were heavier, and that they would get very stiff in cold temperatures (below freezing).

I wouldn't say that Impact Gel pads are bad. I just prefer 5 Star better.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I had the same issue Beau had with the Impact Gel pads in the cold plus I think they are too hot for long hot days.

I love my 5 Stars. If you can find a used one in gopd shape jump on it.
I've also been using a Professional Choice SMx fleece bottom with no issues.

I like Diamond Wool pads too. 
I think the main thing is to watch for wear and compression. Keeping it fairly clean makes a big difference . I've been really busy lately and hasn't had time between days to wash the dirt and hair out of a pad and made mine a little skin sore. Once I washed and cleaned pads they were fine.


----------

